#  Vorstellungen >   Bin auch neu hier ! >

## Gipsy

hallo liebe Leute!
ich bin auch neu hier und versuch jetzt einfach mal Anschluß zu finden...
...
also, was ich hier bis jetzt so gesehen habe, gefällt mir sehr gut!  :s_thumbup: 
Liebe Grüße!

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo Gipsy  :x_hello_3_cut:  
Herzlich willkommen in unserer stetig wachsenden Gemeinschaft  :shy_flower:  
Ich hoffe, du fühlst dich bei uns wohl 
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## michmay

Hallo Gipsy! 
Auch Dir "HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN" hier im Forum, viel Spass und interessante Beiträge...   :smile_05:

----------


## Patientenschubser

sei gegrüßt und willkommen geheißen hier im Forum [img width=98 height=32]http://schmidt-rw.de/bilder/assets/images/bluemchen.gif[/img] 
grüßle vom Patientenschubser

----------


## Obelix1962

Hi Gipsy, 
willkommen im Chat  :my_world_cut:  und viel viel Spass  :laughter06:  und Infos  :zk_hear_3_cut:   :zf_up:   :zj_clever_cut:  die Dir weiterhelfen
Deinen Lebensweg (zumindest hier im Patientenfragen.net ab jetzt umfangreicher und informativer) zu gestalten 
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## i - Punkt

Hey Gipsy, 
auch von mir noch ein herzliches HALLO in unserer Runde!!  :shy_flower:

----------


## Gipsy

Hab euch durch "Werbung" in nem anderen Medi-Forum gefunden...;-D 
seid alle gaanz lieb hier! 
feini!!!

----------


## Claus

Hallo Gipsy, 
willkommen bei uns!  :Smiley:  
Es irritiert mich nur ein wenig, dass unsere Katze Gipsy gerade mir gegenüber auf der Couch liegt und süss träumt...  :Zwinker:  
Sehr sympatischer Name..  :Grin: 
Claus

----------


## Gipsy

danke für die Herzlichkeit!
tja, mein Kumpel hat auch n Gipsy zu Hause, daher ja der Name  :Zwinker: 
ich hab nur n Bruno... : :Smiley:    :zd_bye_3_cut:

----------


## Gipsy

*ach MR. Sturbug* 
nur mal so zur Info: dein Beitrag war ent lang online im anderen Forum! zum Glück habe ich das noch mitgeschnitten und mir die Addi fix notiert, mir war klar, dass der dort net lang bleibt  :Zwinker:

----------


## Gipsy

huuuuuch, ich meinte net lang online...

----------


## StarBuG

In welchem Forum denn? 
Hab in mehreren geposted.  :Grin:

----------


## Gipsy

bei med 1  :Zwinker: 
der Beitrag war etwa ne std online  :Grin:

----------


## StarBuG

Ah das Forum, hatte mir da auch nicht viel Hoffnung gemacht. 
Schön, dass du es dir notiert hast  :Zwinker:

----------

